# 2/21/2019 Topwater Redfish



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

This mornings bite was awesome and the fish couldn’t resist eating a well placed topwater. 

Every fish looked exactly like this:










Go check out our latest video on YT and Facebook it’s all about throwing topwater!!!! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpfair (Jul 26, 2018)

*Red*

Great photo of the teeth & crushers. Haven't seen that perspective and very informative. Great job.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

rpfair said:


> Great photo of the teeth & crushers. Haven't seen that perspective and very informative. Great job.




Thanks for checking it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice report & video brother!


----------

